# Swim bladder funtimes



## LittleRedFishy (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey there! 

I just was in Petco and discovered an upside-down betta. I figured it was just a swim bladder infection, and the clerk gave him to me for free (so worst case I am out $0). I felt so bad for him because the clerks won't take care of sick fish, they just euthanize them or let it run its course, that I scooped him up.

So a few things:
1) Will canned peas work for a remedy as well as frozen or fresh peas? I don't have anything but canned on hand at the moment. 
2) With a fish that can't seem to swim any way except upside down and can't seem to control his buoyancy, how do you feed it?
3) In the case that the pea doesn't work (changing tanks is a stressful thing after all) anything else I can try? 

This is my first attempt at rescuing a betta or dealing with a swim bladder issue and would be great if I could restore him to his right-side-up glory, so any tips are welcome!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

canned peas should be fine. Nuke em a bit and peel off the skin, chop into bite size pieces. 

Read swim bladder treatment instructions. I think some people try epsom salt.


----------

